# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  محاضرة الفرقة الأولى 7 (انتظام وانتساب) بعنوان النظريات الاجتماعية في تفسير الإجرام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا بطلابي الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الأولى ( انتظام - انتساب) بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

نظرا لما تمر به البلاد من مواجهة لفيرس الكورونا

سأتابع مع حضراتكم المحاضرات على صفحتي على المنتدى وكذلك اليوتيوب

ومرفق لينك المحاضرة السابعة المعنونة بــ " نظريات في تفسير الإجرام - النظريات الاجتماعية"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq_ugqz0O7E


ويمكننا التواصل على المنتدى لمن لديه أي سؤال في المحاضرة

مع خالص دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها

----------


## كريم ممدوح

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتورة

----------

